# Space Hulk Dead Terminator WiP



## Tim C (Feb 22, 2009)

It has been an age since I last posted here or so it seems anyhow, I have been away working and so I have not had alot of painting time, but recently I have had time to actually put brush to model, I was bought the latest version of Space Hulk and the dead terminator really captured my imagination and here are the work in progress shots so far,



























































































I am also going to try and add cobwebs to the mini when it is on the base that I am planning for it. Hopefully more updates soon.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Outstanding work! I love the weathering and your blending is very good. Over all it is very well done:victory:


----------



## alien (Dec 2, 2008)

Awesome! +rep!


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

very nicely done sir, i'd like to see how to do cobwebs don't think i've seen them done before, i would'nt know where in start with them.


----------



## Tim C (Feb 22, 2009)

jimmy gunn said:


> very nicely done sir, i'd like to see how to do cobwebs don't think i've seen them done before, i would'nt know where in start with them.


that makes two of us mate, thanks for the replies so far.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Very nice work the skull is superb! And then the weathering just made it for me I only hope I can come close to this when I do mine. +rep


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

jimmy gunn said:


> very nicely done sir, i'd like to see how to do cobwebs don't think i've seen them done before, i would'nt know where in start with them.





Tim C said:


> that makes two of us mate, thanks for the replies so far.



A little super glue and the cotton from a Q-tip works very well for this.k:


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

OOh I think a tut is in oeder my friend if there isnt one already! il steal this for Warhammer quest methinks.


----------



## Pukka (Jun 19, 2009)

That looks amazing man. Good job. + rep


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Convincing age and subtle "grime". Cobwebs ...:good: +rep


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Very nice, can you say how many layers of shading are on the red?


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Tim C, this might sound a bit strange as I am not able to do this kind of quality work but I may be able to help. Run me out of town if you think this is stupid.
I have a real problem with cobwebs on my models. In the past I have primed a model and found black cobwebs on the model from where the paint has coated real cobwebs. It might be worth an experiment weather this could be useful to you in some way.

Outstanding work on the dead termi so far. Rep


----------



## ghazghkull-killyork (Jun 15, 2008)

well he does look quite dead................but im not too sure i would like a massive ass pole in my rear either -insert smiling running awar cyclops frown face- great job none the less!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jaxx23 (Apr 20, 2009)

Good God! +rep for sure


----------



## Tim C (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies and all the rep too, hopefully I'll get this finished soon to show you all.


----------



## HandOfNephthys (Aug 18, 2009)

For cobwebs i use a hot glue gun, then stretch the little bits of glue until they are tiny little strings. I then drap them over the model and use 'ard coat to seal it in.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Absolutely outstanding work Tim. So very 'neat' (if that can describe a dead Terminator...) and look forward to see how you get on with the cobwebs. I've been away from GW for a while - can't believe I missed the Space Hulk launch. Would love to have bought it.


----------



## StormDragon (Sep 11, 2009)

awesome work mate :victory:


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

looking forward to seeing this completed. +Rep


----------



## Tim C (Feb 22, 2009)

At last I have finished painting the actual mini of the dead terminator, I have yet to make its base and then add one or two finishing touches when that is done but for now the mini is finished and can be put to one side,





































I am hoping to get one of the 3D space hulk rooms that someone posted a link to on here to make into a display base but for now this project is finished and time to move onto a new one.
Thanks for all the replies and rep guys.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Have some rep for an extremely well painted mini.


----------



## Tim C (Feb 22, 2009)

Cheers dude.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

absolutely beautiful +Rep sir!


----------



## Tim C (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks again for all the replies.


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

I am detecting some hacks!


----------



## Tim C (Feb 22, 2009)

???? I am not sure I follow you.


----------

